#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  [audiobook] Виктор Пелевин. Тайные виды на гору Фудзи

## PampKin Head

PS.* Как будто я в храм забрался и шашлыки в нем жарю*... (c)

----------

Aion (09.01.2019), Won Soeng (10.01.2019), Аньезка (09.01.2019), ПавелПас (10.01.2019), Тимур Бутовский (16.01.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

...




> Ты, Танечка, наверно не понимаешь, что я имею в виду, когда говорю, что в джанах было все. Там не было, конечно, грандиозных полотен, великих поэм, пронзительных художественных фильмов и так далее. И арт-нуво тоже. Но ведь мы все (если не считать профессионалов искусства, которые просто канифолят людям мозги) поедаем эту духовную кулинарию с одной-единственной детской надеждой: обрести понимание, пережить озарение и счастье.
> 
> А все виды озарения и счастья – от легкомысленного умиления до почти чувственного огня – в джанах были. Я знал теперь, что такое легкая и острая небесная мудрость, за миг рассекающая все великие вопросы – знал по опыту. Про нее можно было сказать лишь то, что она перпендикулярна мудрости земной, и сравнивать их невозможно.
> 
> И зачем тогда, думал я, нужна вся эта монументальная пропаганда, симфонии, балеты, войны, перемирия, совокупляющаяся натура, миллионные выигрыши и прочие полеты в космос, если все подобное просто ведет нас окольной и крайне ненадежной дорогой к тому, что джана дает прямо и сразу? Когда есть скатерть-самобранка, зачем продовольственные талоны? А ведь за них нужно долго и унизительно работать…
> 
> Я понял наконец, кем на самом деле был Будда.
> 
> Он был дилером. Да-да, самым настоящим дилером – и за ним повсюду ходила ватага изощреннейших и опытнейших торчков, которых он подсадил на самый изысканный и тонкий кайф в мире.
> ...

----------

Aion (09.01.2019), Алик (15.01.2019), Аньезка (09.01.2019), Шуньшунь (09.01.2019)

----------


## Аньезка

Критики пишут, что это 'самая буддистская книга Пелевина'. Мне очень зашло.
Единственное, людям, чувствительным к матерной речи, не рекомендую.

----------


## Шуньшунь

Книга супер. Правда прочитал не полностью. Читал только те отрывки где про главного героя (забыл как его там), а там где про Таню я пропускал, что-то не заходило мне.
Особенно понравились описание джхан. Так и хочется перечитать.

----------

PampKin Head (09.01.2019), Аньезка (09.01.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

Да про Таню можно не читать.




> Так и хочется перечитать.


Так и хочется реализовать!

----------

ПавелПас (17.01.2019), Шуньшунь (10.01.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Да про Таню можно не читать.
> 
> 
> Так и хочется реализовать!


Но как написано в этой же книге, чем больше хочется попасть в джхану, тем она сильнее ускользает.

Мне вот что интересно - Пелевин так четко расписал джханы, неужто был там?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но как написано в этой же книге, чем больше хочется попасть в джхану, тем она сильнее ускользает.
> 
> Мне вот что интересно - Пелевин так четко расписал джханы, неужто был там?


Там без особой мистики, просто много информации от реализовавших. 

*Окончательно раздачу пряников удалось прекратить только через тысячу лет после смерти Будды, когда утвердился взгляд, что джаны доступны одному из миллиона.* (с)

Мы, к примеру, пойдем в конце месяца на встречу с http://www.awakeningdharma.com/who-we-are/ , завершившими путь дхьян, реализовав все 8-мь и остальные сопутствующие практики.

PS. Пряники до сих пор в наличии. Просто люди считают, что они конкретно им не доступны.

----------

Ануруддха (10.01.2019), ПавелПас (21.01.2019), Шуньшунь (10.01.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Там без особой мистики, просто много информации от реализовавших. 
> 
> *Окончательно раздачу пряников удалось прекратить только через тысячу лет после смерти Будды, когда утвердился взгляд, что джаны доступны одному из миллиона.* (с)
> 
> Мы, к примеру, пойдем в конце месяца на встречу с http://www.awakeningdharma.com/who-we-are/ , завершившими путь дхьян, реализовав все 8-мь и остальные сопутствующие практики.
> 
> PS. Пряники до сих пор в наличии. Просто люди считают, что они конкретно им не доступны.


Я не думаю, что там только информация от реализовавших. Когда я читал описание джхан, я чувствовал, что человек знает о чем пишет. Вполне может быть что он был в 4 джханах, а может просто приблизился к этому. Не знаю, но это точно не просто копирование чужого опыта.

----------


## Антарадхана

> *Окончательно раздачу пряников удалось прекратить только через тысячу лет после смерти Будды, когда утвердился взгляд, что джаны доступны одному из миллиона.* (с)


В наше время, скорее одному из ста миллионов.




> Мы, к примеру, пойдем в конце месяца на встречу с http://www.awakeningdharma.com/who-we-are/ , завершившими путь дхьян, реализовав все 8-мь и остальные сопутствующие практики.


Это похоже те самые, что джханам по телефону обучают. Для тех, кто готов нести денежку, всегда найдется коуч, который быстро и недорого научит и джханам, и просветлению  :Smilie:

----------


## Yagmort

> ...Мы, к примеру, пойдем в конце месяца на встречу с http://www.awakeningdharma.com/who-we-are/ , завершившими путь дхьян, реализовав все 8-мь и остальные сопутствующие практики...


даже не верится, что прочитал это(

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это похоже те самые, что джханам по телефону обучают.


Точно, они самые, не ошибся http://www.awakeningdharma.com/mentoring-guidance/

----------


## PampKin Head

> В наше время, скорее одному из ста миллионов.
> 
> 
> 
> Это похоже те самые, что джханам по телефону обучают. Для тех, кто готов нести денежку, всегда найдется коуч, который быстро и недорого научит и джханам, и просветлению


Я так понимаю, что вас уже бесплатно обучили байкам про "один из миллиона" и "иди работай и сдавай регулярно дану"?

А мне не западло как то и заплатить за реальное знание. Бесплатный или платный трёп ниочем давно не интересен.




> . даже не верится, что прочитал это(





> Stephen Snyder and Tina Rasmussen (Ayya Pesala) know what they write about in this book, personally, through their own direct experience as practitioners and dedicated yogis. *Both of them worked diligently under my direct guidance to attain mastery of the eight jhānas and the additional meditation practices. 
> 
> —PA AUK SAYADAW*


Из предисловия к книге http://b-ok.cc/book/2336599/712af0 (читай бесплатно и не звони  :Smilie:   )

----------


## PampKin Head

У меня простой вопрос: 
а сколько людей становится олимпийскими чемпионами в беге на 100 метров? единицы из миллиардов.... 

зачем тогда люди идут заниматься лёгкой атлетикой? деньги и время на ветер. )

PS. А сколько человек из скольки выигрывают грин карты? © ))))

----------


## ПавелПас

Пелевин великий писатель, а это значит что он чужой опыт мог бы изложить так трогательно и "искренне", что вам покажется что эта искренность его личная. Это и есть показатель великого писателя.

PampKin Head желаю удачи. Освоишь чо потом мне расскажи. Или в тему "наши медитации". Не всё понимается сразу, но таки твой опыт мне лично был бы интересен, хотя бы потому что я в нём хоть иногда и хоть что-то могу понять.

----------


## Шварц

> PS.* Как будто я в храм забрался и шашлыки в нем жарю*... (c)


Да, не перестаешь удивляться. У меня, когда только все начиналось, очень четкий сон был, на ту же тему. Что оказался случайно в некоем солидном заведении, ассоциативно что-то типа как высшая академия для генералов что-ли, с колоннами и тп, очень "благородное" и "благочинное", с такими же людьми, с мудростью и достоинством, которых там впрочем было немного. Что я там делал, даже писать не буду, но покруче шашлыков..)) Впрочем, когда спустился как-бы в цоколь, там уже были такие же раздолбаи как я, жили там, спали на 2-ярусных кроватях, типа общаги. И вроде случайно оказался, даже сам не понял как, но мне это надо было, знал, что по адресу попал наконец-то, вообще без сомнений.
Мощное впечатление тогда произвело.

Про книгу - хотелось сначала отписать про "кайфожоров" и их подход, о коих речь в книге, да и коими же часто являются почитатели таланта автора. Но прочитав отрывочек (и про Таню в т.ч.), начал нежданно ловить инсайты. Так что неисповедимы пути )
Книга похоже стоит прочтения, имхо. Но не "для алтаря". Для другого.

зы. про подход кайфожора и про торчков - все же этим все скозит. найти кайф круче веществ. ассоцмации - порнуха. гопники.
Пелевин то сам, думаю, гораздо умнее, этим не страдает. а вот те неискушенные, кто буквально и всерьез это читает, фанатеет и ищет...

----------


## Росиник

Прочитал в электронном виде.
Не понравилось. Пошлятина. Но впрочем в современном тренде, для пипла.
Пошлее только Елизаров со своими "Кубиками".

У Пелевина нравятся только первые произведения - "Джененерейшн Пи", "Чапаев и Пустота", "Желтая Стрела", "Омон Ра", "Затворник и шестипалый" и сборник рассказов. "Шлем ужаса" - вообще блеск)). Остальное тоже читал - "Числа", про вампиров, графа Т, ананасную воду - но ничего  и не запомнилось. Толчение воды в ступе.

----------

Асцелина (06.07.2019)

----------


## Росиник

> В наше время, скорее одному из ста миллионов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				А мне не западло как то и заплатить за реальное знание. Бесплатный или платный трёп ниочем давно не интересен.
> ...


Похоже очередные продавцы счастья.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Вообще то все доступно в их книгах, подкастах и на встречах. Если же надо по ушам кому то наездить с изложением своих уникальных проблем в жизни и практике, то есть вот такой формат. Странно как то слышать такое про представителей социума, где вполне естественно людям ходить к платному психотерапевту.

Просто в Эрэфе пока такое непривычно. Но скоро будет.

PS. Бесплатное - оно подороже часто выйдет. Положим, я захотел ходить на индивидуальные сессии с изложением моих проблем в практике бесплатно (я ж грамотный, как практиковать, что , каким образом, почему и зачем, мне и так понятно). Время, билет до Бирмы, гостиница, транспортные расходы, дана монастырю. А потом я могу ходить и ныть, что у меня спина болит, что лотос мой какой то кривой, что меня мама в детстве недостаточно любила, что у меня какие то переживания не те (какие я ожидаю), что мне как то еда не та и спать жёстко....  А в это время рент за жильё там откуда приехал; другие платежи, которые не отменить. //// Как мне позвонить Далай-Ламе?!!!!

Ок, небюджетно получается. Тогда выпишу как я монаха, пусть он у меня живёт за углом, и я буду ходить к нему. Не считая того, чтобы найти монаха с должной квалификацией, который согласится переехать, сложно, надо оплатить его переезд, снять ему жилье, и фактически содержать его (он же не будет ходить с чугунком за Даной по местному району). Тоже как то не бюджет новогоднего ужина.

Просто мы часто не осознаем себестоимости наших "бесплатных" консультаций в соседних Дхарма/Дхарма-центрах.

----------


## Кокотик

> Тогда выпишу как я монаха, пусть он у меня живёт за углом, и я буду ходить к нему. Не считая того, чтобы найти монаха с должной квалификацией, который согласится переехать, сложно, надо оплатить его переезд, снять ему жилье, и фактически содержать его (он же не будет ходить с чугунком за Даной по местному району). Тоже как то не бюджет новогоднего ужина.


это вы не можете себе позволить личного монаха. а вот олигархи из книги пелевина смогли!

бтв, после выхода книги в фб оживилась тема об использовании электронных устройств для медитации. народ, оказывается, довольно активно и пользуется нейрогарнитурами, и пишет об этом. кто нить в теме?

----------


## ПавелПас

> народ, оказывается, довольно активно и пользуется нейрогарнитурами, и пишет об этом. кто нить в теме?


Нет никаких гарнитур толком. Есть музыка. Аудиотреки, некоторые из которых - да, очень даже завораживают и в той или иной степени способствуют входу в медитацию или наоборот, как-то иначе влияют на сознание. Для ряда этих треков делаются спец.устройства с закрытым форматом типа iDoser, а то и вовсе кто-то что-то городит хардварьно, там где можно просто музыку играть через простейший плеерок. Мне лично из так называемых "аудионаркотиков" понравились некоторые из треков, которые можно найти по слову dmvkmusic. Заметная часть этой музыки использует предельно низкие неслышимые частоты, получаемые как разность двух слышимых частот (бинауральные ритмы), что конечно же в художественном плане интересное ноу-хау, но не то чтобы это было что-то из ряда вон новое, чего не знали бы композиторы.

Реальная ИМХО тема требует понимания, что есть джаны в терминах ритмов работы мозга. Т.е. полагаю что правильной музыкой, визуальной информацией (вспышки) и сенсорной информацией (вибрация), подогнанной под персональные частоты ритмов мозга, я полагаю что теоретически можно было бы достичь джан. Но что-то не слышал про реальные исследования. Тут нужен не столько "облучатель" мозга, тут в качестве излучателя пойдут и просто наушники, но главное - нужно как-то организовать считывание с мозга состояния, чтобы точно настроить частоты, а вот тут затык (разве что ЭЭГ установку купить). Все мозговые машины дают какие-то ритмы, но делают это наобум.

В этом плане у Пелевина не освещено следующее:
1) с какого бодуна ритмы одного человека (монах) подошли другому (олигарх)
2) если ритмы настолько синхронны, то чего бы их тогда вовсе не записать на магнитофон, а монаха из схемы удалить

----------


## Кокотик

> Нет никаких гарнитур толком.


это вы так думаете. а вот в группе https://www.facebook.com/groups/eeg.meditation/ довольно много материалов по теме

----------

ПавелПас (15.01.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> это вы так думаете. а вот в группе https://www.facebook.com/groups/eeg.meditation/ довольно много материалов по теме


Был не прав, прогресс меня опередил.

----------


## Кокотик

> Был не прав, прогресс меня опередил.


В группе в т.ч. есть информация, где можно приобрести нейрогарнитуры
*пооблизывалась пока

----------


## PampKin Head

> это вы не можете себе позволить личного монаха. а вот олигархи из книги пелевина смогли!


Вы можете создать условия, чтобы они поселились в вашем городе или рядом. (купить и поднести землю, дать Дану на постройку монастыря).

----------


## Кокотик

> Вы можете создать условия, чтобы они поселились в вашем городе или рядом. (купить и поднести землю, дать Дану на постройку монастыря).


вы мне льстите!

----------

ПавелПас (17.01.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> вы мне льстите!


Не льщу, потому что Вы в качестве соседа по городу мало интересны.

----------


## Кокотик

> Не льщу, потому что Вы в качестве соседа по городу мало интересны.


Да у вас пампкингголовянка

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мы, к примеру, пойдем в конце месяца на встречу с http://www.awakeningdharma.com/who-we-are/ , завершившими путь дхьян, реализовав все 8-мь и остальные сопутствующие практики.


Поучаствовали. Впечатления строго положительные.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Поучаствовали. Впечатления строго положительные.


Расскажете?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Расскажете?


Давно не встречал таких практикующих, которые рассказывают о вещах подобного уровня настолько подробно и на базе реального собственного опыта.

Но в ответах на вопросы открываются просто бездны ньюансов, включая другие традиции (тибетский буддизм, они - ученики Цокньи Ринпоче; дзэн).

Однозначно хочу поучаствовать в их более длительных ретритах. 

*strongly recommended*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2019), ПавелПас (27.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Поучаствовали. Впечатления строго положительные.


Вот никак в толк не возьму, а причём они к теме о художественной литературе ?

----------

ПавелПас (27.01.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Вот никак в толк не возьму, а причём они к теме о художественной литературе ?


Да, разделить бы тему. Т.к. и то, и другое весьма интересно, но смешивать ИМХО не стОит.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> там где про Таню я пропускал, что-то не заходило мне.
> Особенно понравились описание джхан. Так и хочется перечитать.


В очередной раз я всё понял. Такое случается. Я понял что Пелевин писал про джаны и там, и там. Таня бегала за ящеркой. Ящерка-джана уворачивается, меняя формы. Это процесс приближения к джане, удержания цели, сомнения и т.д. Джана является непрерывным генератором ощущений, и стоит отвлечься на хоть одно из этих ощущений - джана вас обманет, вы её отпустите, мысленно погнавшись за ощущением, так что не очень сложно догнать джану, как справиться с её изворотливостью. Очень частое ощущение - страх, джана пугает, т.к. очень страшно нырять в бездну безмыслия! Но Пелевин не решился написать что это джана, т.к. видимо это как-то слишком уж для литературной формы, ориентированной на всяких упорышей-психонавтов, писать столь сокровенное, потому рецепт достижения джан в одних главах, а описание - в других. Таня как раз о джанах поняла в 100 раз больше, чем мужики - ей ящерка сказала "кто ж рожать будет", но Таня пошла дальше. Пока мужики деградировали, Таня как раз занималась плавненьким духовным ростом. Также пожалуй джаны - это не буддистское ноу-хау, так что в них нет ни добра, ни зла. Это просто вот так есть - и гуру-монах так и думает про Таню, что это не добро и не зло. Гоу читать без промежутков!

----------

Шуньшунь (08.02.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 


Если это действительно оригинал контекста цитаты, то она приобретает несколько абсурдный редукционистский оттенок. Пусть пальцы свои простыми числами пересчитает.

----------


## Фил

> Если это действительно оригинал контекста цитаты, то она приобретает несколько абсурдный редукционистский оттенок. Пусть пальцы свои простыми числами пересчитает.


1 = 3-2
*2*
*3*
4 = 2+2
*5*
6 = 3+3
*7* 
8 = 5+3
9 = 7+2
10 = 7+3

 :Smilie:

----------


## Шуньшунь

> В очередной раз я всё понял. Такое случается. Я понял что Пелевин писал про джаны и там, и там. Таня бегала за ящеркой. Ящерка-джана уворачивается, меняя формы. Это процесс приближения к джане, удержания цели, сомнения и т.д. Джана является непрерывным генератором ощущений, и стоит отвлечься на хоть одно из этих ощущений - джана вас обманет, вы её отпустите, мысленно погнавшись за ощущением, так что не очень сложно догнать джану, как справиться с её изворотливостью. Очень частое ощущение - страх, джана пугает, т.к. очень страшно нырять в бездну безмыслия! Но Пелевин не решился написать что это джана, т.к. видимо это как-то слишком уж для литературной формы, ориентированной на всяких упорышей-психонавтов, писать столь сокровенное, потому рецепт достижения джан в одних главах, а описание - в других. Таня как раз о джанах поняла в 100 раз больше, чем мужики - ей ящерка сказала "кто ж рожать будет", но Таня пошла дальше. Пока мужики деградировали, Таня как раз занималась плавненьким духовным ростом. Также пожалуй джаны - это не буддистское ноу-хау, так что в них нет ни добра, ни зла. Это просто вот так есть - и гуру-монах так и думает про Таню, что это не добро и не зло. Гоу читать без промежутков!


Я уже прочитал те отрывки где про Таню. Мысля интересная у тебя.

----------

ПавелПас (08.02.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 1 = 3-2
> *2*
> *3*
> 4 = 2+2
> *5*
> 6 = 3+3
> *7* 
> 8 = 5+3
> 9 = 7+2
> 10 = 7+3


Что это за странные значки + и −?  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (08.02.2019)

----------


## sergey

> Если это действительно оригинал контекста цитаты, то она приобретает несколько абсурдный редукционистский оттенок. Пусть пальцы свои простыми числами пересчитает.


Да фейк скорей всего. В той же википедии про бритву Оккама довольно подробно написано.
Вот по ссылке оттуда: ОККАМ Уильям. Как пишут, обсуждаемая проблематика была другая, не числа, а существование универсалий.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.02.2019), ПавелПас (08.02.2019)

----------


## Ант

Занятно рассматривать эволюцию *тематики* книг Пелевина. 
Книга стоит того, чтоб почитать.
Для интересующихся буддизмом (так аккуратненько скажем :Smilie:  ) должна быть интересна другая тема книги...
Вот тут (еще до почтения книги), попалась ссылочка "Темная сторона медитации: в каких случаях развитие осознанности может привести к психологическому кризису" https://knife.media/the-harm-of-medi...7_dSeNOm8E0WlE
Народ направляется на ретрит, с мотивацией "Отрастить себе ба-альшое преба-альшое и крутое прекрутое Я", не подозревая, что медитация как раз и предназначена для выявления того факта, что "я" - нет. А потом почему-то расстраиваются из-за когнитивного диссонанса... При том, что даже "выявление отсутствия я" - тоже не является самоцелью - конечной мотивацией. (т что "мысль про Таню", тоже мимо :Smilie:  )

----------

Доня (10.02.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Занятно рассматривать эволюцию *тематики* книг Пелевина. 
> Книга стоит того, чтоб почитать.
> Для интересующихся буддизмом (так аккуратненько скажем ) должна быть интересна другая тема книги...
> Вот тут (еще до почтения книги), попалась ссылочка "Темная сторона медитации: в каких случаях развитие осознанности может привести к психологическому кризису" https://knife.media/the-harm-of-medi...7_dSeNOm8E0WlE
> Народ направляется на ретрит, с мотивацией "Отрастить себе ба-альшое преба-альшое и крутое прекрутое Я", не подозревая, что медитация как раз и предназначена для выявления того факта, что "я" - нет. А потом почему-то расстраиваются из-за когнитивного диссонанса... При том, что даже "выявление отсутствия я" - тоже не является самоцелью - конечной мотивацией. (т что "мысль про Таню", тоже мимо )


Почитал статью по ссылке. В статье упоминается слово "медитация", но не упоминается какая именно. А их оказывается есть чуть больше чем дофига. Это тоже надо учитывать. Дальше....вот эти все негативные случаи которые упоминаются в статье...действительно, медитация может видимо вызвать такие последствия. Но это в том случае если у человека есть демоны/травмы сильные внутри, о которых он даже может и не знать. А если нырнуть глубоко и резко внутрь себя можно так не слабо офигеть от того, что там окажется. Поэтому имхо это надо делать постепенно и совмещать с практикой осознанности повседневной (то есть медитация каждую секунду) - то бишь не отвлекаться, а быть здесь и сейчас все время. Мое мнение, что даже безопаснее медитировать все время и без формальных сессий. Просто как говорят дзен-мастера "когда я ем - я ем, когда я сплю - я сплю". Конечно, если человек не осознанный все время - а тут опа на пару дней засесть в медитацию ни с того ни с сего - вероятность что от такого прыжка резкого может поплавить крышу есть (но я думаю, что далеко не у всех).

----------


## Ант

Шуньшунь.
Вы не поняли основную идею моего поста... :Smilie: 
Пофигу какая медитация. Не пофигу ЗАЧЕМ Вы медитируете. Т е какова цель. Чем Вы мотивируете свой ум.
Любая (буддистская!) медитация начинает и заканчивается (ну должна во всяком случае), мотивацией "на благо всех живых существ...", но это обычно "пролистывается" умом, пришедшим "прокачать свое Я". (а что творится на всяческих тренингах с медитацией, где именно прокачка я, выставляется, как конечная мотивация... :Frown: ).
Т е фокус в том, что при одинаковой обьективности "на входе" (рассматриваемой со стороны), мы получаем "на выходе" совершенно разные (обьективные же) следствия. 
Ну для примера... христианская "последняя рубашка", отданная с мотивацией "на, друг, согрейся" и тут же забытая дарителем, наверняка будет иметь другие следствия, нежели отданная с мотивацией "прикупить теплое место в раю" и распиареная аффтаром, как эпический подвиг. Т е разница в мотивации и следствиях (соответственно), строится ли на действия (тела, речи, ума), я-направленная модель или нет.  



> Конечно, если человек не осознанный все время - а тут опа на пару дней засесть в медитацию ни с того ни с сего - вероятность что от такого прыжка резкого может поплавить крышу есть


Не осознавший свою мотивацию. (ну как-то так...)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Шуньшунь.
> Вы не поняли основную идею моего поста...
> Пофигу какая медитация. Не пофигу ЗАЧЕМ Вы медитируете. Т е какова цель. Чем Вы мотивируете свой ум.
> Любая (буддистская!) медитация начинает и заканчивается (ну должна во всяком случае), мотивацией "на благо всех живых существ...", но это обычно "пролистывается" умом, пришедшим "прокачать свое Я". (а что творится на всяческих тренингах с медитацией, где именно прокачка я, выставляется, как конечная мотивация...).
> ...)


Как говорил Будда, 
есть две мудрых, здоровых, здравых и естественных мотиваций:
- забота о собственном благе 
- забота и о собственном благе и о благе других
и есть две глупых, болезнетворных, больных и извращённых мотиваций:
- безразличие собственного блага и озабоченность лишь благом других
- безразличие по отношению, как к собственному благу, так и к благу других.

В этом очень глубокая и важная основа буддизма. В правильной естественной  здравой и здоровой мотивации.
Большинство имеющихся проблем ряда западных  созерцателей (да и не только западных, а и некоторых азийских из тех что оторваны от традиционного уклада и подхвачены западным пофигизмом по отношению к себе (глупо принимаемым за "духовность",  "правильную религиозность", ""правильный" буддизм"), как раз корениться в извращённой болезнетворной мотивации.
Да и лечится, как глубинная извращённость в мотивации, так и поверхностные болезненные следствия -  взращиванием\раскрытием майтри\метты каруны мудиты упекшы (последовательность в зависимости от форм "заболевания" может быть разной) по отношению к себе  и к своим близким. Хотя конечно могут быть и тяжёлые запущенные случаи, когда уже требуется помощь, так сказать : узкопрофильного  до-буддийского специалиста.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Любая (буддистская!) медитация начинает и заканчивается (ну должна во всяком случае), мотивацией "на благо всех живых существ..."


Только это благо - смерть, причем смерть без перерождений, окончательно, с выходом вовне, как смерть в атеизме. Вот и стоит подумать, чего мы ждём от всего этого нашего буддизма. 

У Пелевина был рассказ и про культ Кали (fancy car, ФанСигар). Культ убийц, которые - да, дарят смерть благую, освобождающую. Потому что этот мир - мир иллюзорный, наваждение. Ну а что идея реализуется идея как обычный грабёж с убийсвтом - издержки реализации идеи.
А медитации - вообще сплошная некромания.

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Шуньшунь.
> Вы не поняли основную идею моего поста...
> Пофигу какая медитация. Не пофигу ЗАЧЕМ Вы медитируете. Т е какова цель. Чем Вы мотивируете свой ум.
> Любая (буддистская!) медитация начинает и заканчивается (ну должна во всяком случае), мотивацией "на благо всех живых существ...", но это обычно "пролистывается" умом, пришедшим "прокачать свое Я". (а что творится на всяческих тренингах с медитацией, где именно прокачка я, выставляется, как конечная мотивация...).
> Т е фокус в том, что при одинаковой обьективности "на входе" (рассматриваемой со стороны), мы получаем "на выходе" совершенно разные (обьективные же) следствия. 
> Ну для примера... христианская "последняя рубашка", отданная с мотивацией "на, друг, согрейся" и тут же забытая дарителем, наверняка будет иметь другие следствия, нежели отданная с мотивацией "прикупить теплое место в раю" и распиареная аффтаром, как эпический подвиг. Т е разница в мотивации и следствиях (соответственно), строится ли на действия (тела, речи, ума), я-направленная модель или нет.  
> Не осознавший свою мотивацию. (ну как-то так...)


 У нас у всех есть эго которое всегда стремится сделать для себя лучше (даже у добрых и хороших людей). Если человек страдает (например, от своих мыслей - а это проблема планетарного масштаба), он хочет избавиться от страданий и он прибегает к каким-то средствам, которые избавят его от страданий. И это вполне может быть медитация, особенно если лучшего способа избавиться от мыслей нету. Тут не суть в том, чтобы стать круче, а суть в том, чтобы излечиться. И я не вижу ничего в этом плохого. Если человек избавляется от своих страданий с помощью осознанности/медитации, он становится радостным и спокойным и тем самым он облегчает страдания другим. Страдающий заставляет страдать других, счастлив делает счастливыми других. Не может страдающий человек осчастливить кого-то. 
   Другое дело, если у человека все по жизни супер, но это супер уже как бы не вставляет, надо стать супер крутым медитатором аки Будда с каменным лицом в позе лотоса - тут да. Могут возникнуть нежданчики. Но если такой человек осознанный, действительно осознанный хотя бы большую часть бодрствующего состояния он со временем должен понять глупость этой затеи стать круче и расслабиться и дальше уже человек просто становится все более и более осознанным и вопрос мотивации уже меняется сам собой в процессе. Так что главное тут даже не столько мотивация, сколько осознанность. Чем меньше мыслей и больше осознанности - тем меньше "я".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пофигу какая медитация. Не пофигу ЗАЧЕМ Вы медитируете. Т е какова цель. Чем Вы мотивируете свой ум.


https://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an3-65.htm



> Внемлите, каламы. «Не руководствуйтесь преданиями, традиционностью учения, слухами, священными писаниями, умозрительными доводами, логическими доказательствами, рассуждениями о причинах, умозрительным принятием взглядов, кажущейся осведомленностью говорящего, или мыслью «этот монах – наш учитель», *но когда вы узнаете сами, что 'эти способы поведения умелы, эти способы поведения безукоризненны, эти способы поведения одобряемы мудрыми, а будучи практикуемы и доведены до полного развития, ведут к благоденствию и счастью' – тогда вам следует пребывать в них»*.

----------


## Асцелина

Пока в процессе чтения, но уже осилила большую часть. Книга кажется очень пошлой, простой и наивной. Какая-то она гладкая, выбритая, не люблю я такую литературу, хотя вообще жалую постмодернизм. Такое чувство, что Пелевин убил все силы на матчасть и пренебрёг формой.
Правда, я не читала у него ранние романы (только рассказы). Моя преподавательница говорила, что у него первые работы намного лучше, может, она права.
UPD: дочитала и осталась того же мнения.

----------

Aion (06.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Моя преподавательница говорила, что у него первые работы намного лучше, может, она права.


Да, ранний лучше.

----------

Aion (06.07.2019)

----------

